# Palit GTX 750 Ti KalmX 2 GB



## W1zzard (Jul 31, 2014)

Palit's GeForce GTX 750 Ti KalmX is the first completely fanless NVIDIA graphics card in a long time to offers performance that doesn't suck. Thanks to its fanless design, there is no noise from the card itself, which is important for media PC systems or quiet office PCs.

*Show full review*


----------



## LTUGamer (Jul 31, 2014)

> Slightly lower performance than reference design due to NVIDIA Boost thermal limit


Why this marked as advantage?



> Palit's GeForce GTX 750 Ti KalmX is the first completely fanless NVIDIA graphics card in a long time which offers performance that doesn't suck. For years NVIDIA hasn't allowed any vendor to come out with a completely passive cooled graphics card beyond the GeForce GT Series (GT 640 being the latest).



http://www.techpowerup.com/167975/colorful-unveils-fanless-geforce-gtx-680-graphics-card.html


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 31, 2014)

LTUGamer said:


> Why this marked as advantage?



fixed

That Colorful card was showed at Computex and never made it to market as far as I know


----------



## McSteel (Aug 1, 2014)

I dunno, I never trusted fanless VGA cards, and I probably never will. I've seen way too many failed ones (artifacts due to consistent, long-term GPU overheating) to contribute it to chance, sample variation etc.

But having such a high thermal capacity sink makes it ideal for mounting a slow (say 600-700 rpm) rotating fan, which should keep it probably below 70°C at all times, even OC'd. Still, since it's more expensive from the get-go, and adding a fan would make it possibly triple-slot (for fans thicker than 10-15mm) besides adding the fan's cost, it would be silly to not simply pick up a faster card, wouldn't it...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 1, 2014)

for shits and giggles you should have bolted a 120mm fan on there and see how much further you could push with the OC


----------



## Nordic (Aug 1, 2014)

These cards don't run hot at all. I expected better temps but a little airflow goes a long way I guess.


----------



## THE_EGG (Aug 1, 2014)

I might get this for the old man's HTPC as a replace for his Gigabyte HD5750 Silent Cell I got him years ago. Seems real nice.

Thanks for the review


----------



## erixx (Aug 1, 2014)

Is this a SLI dream or not really? With a good free flowing front intake fan and an open caseback ....


----------



## Maban (Aug 1, 2014)

erixx said:


> Is this a SLI dream or not really? With a good free flowing front intake fan and an open caseback ....


Doesn't the 750 (Ti) not support SLI?


----------



## THE_EGG (Aug 1, 2014)

Maban said:


> Doesn't the 750 (Ti) not support SLI?


Yeh you're right I think. Even in the review it states that SLI is not supported.


----------



## mroofie (Aug 1, 2014)

Lol dat price xD
The palit stormx dual is waaay cheaper and oc°d to the max
Anyone who buys this for gaming needs help


----------

